# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما جمع كلمة نهار ؟

## عبدالله الباشه

وردت كلمة ليالي في القرآن الكريم مقرونة بالأيام ولم يرد جمع نهار معها .
 فما الجمع الصحيح لكلمة نهار ؟ ولماذا لم لم ترد في القرآن الكريم .

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

نُهُر 
أَنْهُر

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال الفيومي في المصباح المنير (مادة ن هـ ر) : " ( النَّهَارُ ) في اللغة من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس و هو مرادف لليوم و في حديث ( إِنَّمَا هُوَ بَيَاضُ النَّهَارِ وَ سَوَادُ الليلِ وَلا وَاسِطَةَ بَيْنَ الليلِ وَ النَّهَارِ ) و ربما توسعت العرب فأطلقت ( النَّهَارَ ) من وقت الإسفار إلى الغروب و هو في عرف الناس من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها و إذا أطلق ... ولا يثنى, ولا يجمع, وربما جمع على ( نُهُرٍ ) بضمتين" انتهى
وانظر هذا الرابط أيضا:
من هنا

----------


## طالب المعالي

السلام عليكم 
وردت إجابة لهذا السؤال في أحد المنتديات : 
الأصل أنه لا يجمع كما لا يجمع العذاب والسراب ، فإن جمعته قلت في القلة ( أنهُر ) وفي الكثرة ( نُهُر ) . 
قال الشاعر 
لولا الثريدان لمتنا بالضمر=ثريد ليل وثريد بالنُهُر
و هذا هو الرابط http://www.alshref.com/vb/t17002.html
و يمكنك مراجعة هذا الموضوع في هذا الرابط أيضاhttp://www.alfaseeh.com/vb/showthrea...D1-)-%BF%BF%BF

----------


## عبدالله الباشه

بارك الله فيكم على جهودكم وجعلها في موازين حسناتكم

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

بالنسبة لورودها في القرآن
وردت في قرآءة غير سبعية
)
إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنُهُرٍ
(

وقرأ أبو مجلز وأبو نهيك والأعرج وطلحة بن مصرف وقتادة 
 {وَنُهُرٍ} بضمتين كأنه جمع نهار لا ليل لهم  كسَحَاب وسُحُب

القرطبي

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد بن عبدالكريم

بارك الله فيكم

----------

